# This just really made my day, probably more!!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Had a check up today. Dr commented on my muscles!
"What have you been doing!? Your countenance is really good too!" 
So I happily explained the finer points of throwing hay, carrying water buckets and dragging 150 lb does around, then hauled out my brag book.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well now that is great. So how many are in the brag book?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Nancy!!!!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

High five! Yes it does keep you in shape! I wish my dr and parents felt the same. Instead they said 'slow down and quite exhausting yourself.' Hurrumph.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My mom hates me for it and my metabolism! :roll: I only weigh 104 lbs and am only 5'4".


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL I wish I weighed 104.... *pouts* I am 5'0 and weigh 116. When people guess my weigh by looking at me they usually guess 105. When the nurse walked in my room and asked my weight, she responded, "What you got kid, lead in your feet?" LOL! Well, at least I don't look fat.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm about 5'6" and weight about 135, yet I'm not fat by any means. I'm in great shape, but I'm also thick. My brother is only a few inches taller and weighs about 160 and he's very thick but not fat. He's one of the fastest people I know. When soccer and track seasons end I work out around the farm with daily chores


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You also have to remember muscle weighs more than fat. I'm just lean and mean! :wink: Without much meat! :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kudos to you!

I noticed that since I have moved on to the ranch - I actually feel so much better. Not just because of the fresh air, but I am outside more, and playing and working! It is great!

I was so upset when I went into the DR> and weighed in at 140 - I am 5'8" I haven't weighed this much since my first daughter was BORN! must be muscle - LOL


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Yup muscle takes up more room than fat and weighs more. I've had people argue with me because they didn't belive how much I weighed. A long time friend of ours weighed the same as my husband, but was much larger as far as clothing sizes. the difference was fat to muscle!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison we are in the same general bracket...only Im 5 6, weight around 150 tho right now am at 147 something. So long as I can move and keep my belt around 5 notches Im happy. A few yrs ago I was down to around 140 and kept being asked if I felt OK. I felt great, but feel better with a little meat on my bones. 
As for all the fresh air & stuff...the only time I get cold is when Im in the house. This am it was freezing. Halfway thru chores I got the paper and sat down on a milk crate with a cup of coffee. This is living!!

Warning; None of you want to get into an arm wrestling contest with NTKM!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

This is living!! - yes it is, isn' it!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's see I'm 5'4 and 140 ish lbs.

Wish I was Crissa right about now. HAHA


----------

